# Evolution-Adressbuch in Openoffice

## wuesti

Moin!

Unter Ubuntu gibt es das Paket openoffice.org-evolution um das Evolution-Adressbuch als Quelle für Serienbriefe nutzen. Etwas Ähnliches finde ich unter gentoo nicht.

Wie kann ich auf aus OpenOffice (app-office/openoffice-bin-3.1.1) auf mein Adressbuch zugreifen.

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## uhai

Das lief hier auch schonmal, ist aber eine Weile her.  Wie ich das hinbekommen habe, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Irgendwie kann man Evolutions Datenbank als Datenquelle in OOO anmelden. Vielleicht hilft Dir davon etwas weiter:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/linux/praxis/84355/kontakte_mails_termine/index10.html

http://www.ooowiki.de/AdressBuch

http://osdir.com/ml/redhat.fedora.german/2004-12/msg00076.html

Es geht jedenfalls... Leider habe ich die Kombi hier nicht mehr, so dass ich nicht nachsehen kann... Bei OOO müßte auch etwas zu finden sein, oder?

uhai

----------

## wuesti

Vielen Dank für die URLs. Die beiden ersten hatte ich schon durch.

 *Quote:*   

> Das lief hier auch schonmal, ist aber eine Weile her. 

 

Was man dazu liest ist auch richtig alt. Die 3. URL ist von 2004. Sie hilft auch nicht weiter, weil OpenOffice mit sdbc:address:evolution nicht umgehen kann.

Das heißt im Allgemeinen ist das Thema gelöst. Unter Ubuntu hatte ich auch nur anfangs ( vor 3-4 Jahrem) das Problem. Dort gibt es ja inzwischen das erwähnte Paket openoffice.org-evolution, was automatisch installiert wird.

Ganz am Anfang habe ich das Adressbuch als csv-Datei exportiert und diese Datei dann als Adressbuchquelle in OpenOffice benutzt. Das geht aber auch nicht mehr, weil Evolution nur noch vCard exportieren kann, OpenOffice das aber nicht lesen kann. 

Auch die Idee, Thunderbird zu installieren und das Adressbuch zu importieren führt ins Leere. Thunderbird kann kein vCard...

Eine Googlesuche "vcard (to) csv" brachte keine im Portage vorhandenen Programme zur Konvertierung.

Ich glaube ich schreibe das Adressbuch nochmal ab. Das geht schneller, als die ganze Suche nach Lösungen.

wuesti

----------

## firefly

hmm ich habe mir gerade mal den inhalt des debian paketes openoffice-evolution angeschaut. In diesem Paket befindet sich nur eine lib, welche ins openoffice installations verzeichnis installiert wird. Und zwar dir lib libevoablx.so. Und diese Datei wird auch von openoffice-bin (verision 3.1.1) mit installiert. Wenn man openoffice aus den quellen baut, muss man das eds useflag für openoffice gesetzt haben.

Da ich kein evolution einsetzte kann ich es nicht testen ob es funktioniert. Scheinbar wird im "Create Address Data Source" die Datesource für evolution nur angezeigt, wenn openoffice den eds (evolution data server) beim starten findet.

----------

## wuesti

Moin Firefly!

Ich habe noch ein bisschen experimentiert und Spaßes halber mal openoffice (ohne bin) compiliert. Dort funktioniert die Datenbankanbindung, aber die Templates nicht.

Also habe ich einen BugReport geschrieben: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299200

----------

## uhai

Für Openoffice gibt es das USE "eds" - Unterstützung für Evolution-Data-Server. 

Könnte es das sein, was Du suchst?

uhai

----------

## wuesti

Moin uhai!

app-office/openoffice benutzt das USE-Flag eds. app-office/openoffice-bin benutzt es nicht.

Ich vermute, dass der- oder diejenige, die das bin-ebuild kompiliert hat, schlicht und einfach vergessen hat, eds zu aktivieren.

wuesti

----------

